# Hose Kinking - How to prevent it?



## Voo (25 Feb 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have an external filter that is placed to the side of the tank (still below it). I find that the hose keeps kinking in certain places, so i was wondering if anyone had ideas on how to prevent this?


thanks


----------



## altaaffe (25 Feb 2009)

Could always get a bit of larger bore hose to surround and support the area that kinks.


----------



## Ed Seeley (25 Feb 2009)

The best thing to do is to cut the hose so it's a short as possible (leaving a bit of slack for movements and cleaning) so that there's less bends and areas that can kink and you have fairly stright runs to the filter and back.


----------



## bogwood (26 Mar 2009)

Eheim use to make a bend that clipped on the outside of your piping to stop it kinking/compressing.

Not sure whether it is still available.


----------



## JamesM (26 Mar 2009)

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1201

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=631


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mar 2009)

hozelock sell anti kink hose which is very good,http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/invt/0226462


----------

